# Fishing report, Everglades days - Biscayne nights, 25 Feb



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Quite a few weeks since my last report - but that doesn't mean we haven't been on the water.... Daytime fishing out of Flamingo has us hitting speckled trout, redfish, small snook, mackeral , snapper, and the occasional pompano in the interior from Whitewater Bay all the way out to the coast near the Shark River. As usual for this time of year the fishing varies with the weather. On warm, mild weather days we've also been finding lots of big tarpon but just when the fish are in place, temperatures drop with an incoming cold front and they disappear until it warms up again,,,, I'll let these pictures show you how our day trips have been going....
















local angler Alan Lewis with a few nice ones... that 21" trout was taken in a very shallow bay in mostly freshwater....
















We were mostly fly fishing for a few days... note the Whitewater Clouser, one of my favorites for the winter fishery in the interior.
















Another local angler Geoff Thomas using light spinning gear with Gulp tipped 1/8oz jigs...
















Brian Bissey and his Dad limited out on speckled trout early then we went poling for reds... we found them prowling a shoreline up shallow, most were released - these two were invited home.,,,,

Now for the best news, the small tarpon are well established in the urban areas of Biscayne Bay now. They've been our target for the past three nights and we've managed to jump a few every night. Our biggest was nearly 50lbs and was a first time catch on fly for veteran freshwater fly tier, and instructor Jack Madden. He did a great job but I forgot my camera that night so I'll have to wait for the pics... That fish was caught and released on a 9wt rod with a 2/0 Night Fly. Jack's partner, local angler C.J. Rojas also got his first small tarpon on light spinning gear. Here are some pics from visiting angler Mitch Bergman -wanting his first tarpon as well.... It was estimated at 35 to 40lbs but didn't want to pose for any close-ups...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet! great report as always! My buddy caught a 150lb tarpon in Biscayne last week.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

i'm diggin' the old school power pole   and the big tarpon sightings of course...


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great report Bob!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

not only an old fashioned "power pole" but no trolling motor, either. Guess I'm just a dinosaur....


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

nice report,

how long will those resident tarpon be around in urban miami.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The night scene around bridges is all about the shrimp - if there's even a few moving the fish will be lining up in the shadows to feed on them. The winter scene lasts through April usually.... then tapers off slowly. It starts up again and goes strong starting in June and lasting almost all summer long (that's during the summer shrimp run). All you need is a falling tide (even if you need to start around midnight or later...).


As you can guess working both day and night trips leads to some conflicts so some years I'm lucky to be able to fish just a few night tides.... other years I hardly see daylight on the water... The baby tarpon average 20 to 40lbs in winter and a 10 to 30lbs in summer.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

Went out last night and the tarpon are everywhere. It was a late tide and we didn't get off the water till 3 but definitely worth it!!! Jumped 15 and landed 3. biggest landed was about a 90lb poon. all caught on artificial.


----------

